
The Art Market’s Modigliani Forgery Epidemic - prismatic
http://www.vanityfair.com/style/2017/05/worlds-most-faked-artists-amedeo-modigliani-picasso
======
sp332
It's Saturday, everyone should go watch Orson Welles' "F for Fake".
(Unfortunately it's not on Netflix at the moment.
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/movie/f-for-
fake](https://www.justwatch.com/us/movie/f-for-fake) ) It's a crazy
"documentary" about forgeries and originality. Modigliani comes up a lot.

